# Who's hotter? Torrie Wilson or Trish Stratus



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie. Hands down.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Trish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When I first saw Torrie in WCW, I was enraptured by her. Young Torrie was GOAT Torrie. So damn attractive.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Torrie is more attractive to the eye. So beautiful. TRISH was alright but compared to Torrie, she didn't have the best body or face


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Trish, even hotter now.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Torrie because i don't find plastic women that attractive .


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Push_Miz said:


> Torrie because i don't find plastic women that attractive .


You do know Torrie is plastic too.

Both are gorgeous in my opinion.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Torrie da GOAT :zayn3


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Torrie


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> You do know Torrie is plastic too.
> 
> Both are gorgeous in my opinion.


yes but it's hard to tell in Torrie's case while Trish is way more obvious .


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Who is hotter Torrie or Trish?

The answer of course is YES....:yes


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Trish

I'm more into asses


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Push_Miz said:
> 
> 
> > Torrie because i don't find plastic women that attractive .
> ...


 But it was very obvious Trish had breast implants and she had a nose job


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Torrie >> Brunette Trish >>> Blonde Trish.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I will go with Torrie every time, against everyone.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Trish.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Torrie is arguably the hottest diva ever IMO.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

1st person i ever wank it to was trish, so nostalgia is tellin me she is hotter.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Torrie and it's a no contest...she's had everything!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Torrie is hotter, but I find Trish more attractive because she seems to be a fun and interesting person. Yes, I'm getting old.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Torrie Wilson, always was and still is.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This is like Sophie's choice. I just don't know. 

I'll say....Trish has the hotter face but Torrie has the hotter body.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Torrie in every way & I'd also rate Stacie above Trish; those 2 are everyman's threesome dream 
































































Then I remembered Kelly Kelly


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Trish.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

spikingspud said:


> Torrie in every way & I'd also rate Stacie above Trish; those 2 are everyman's threesome dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk I think Trish has a weird face and wasn't a real blonde. Her body wasn't as good compared to Stacy and Torrie and kinda of seemed fake.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The debate that's as old as time...

We'll be discussing this till we grow old, no doubt.


May have to go with Torrie here.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

2006 heel Trish? Yes plz :homer

And she of course had the GOAT RACK


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Torrie and [email protected] Billy Kidman


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Torrie for me.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I think Torrie was most beautiful divas at her time.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Have always been a Torrie guy and never was much into Trish so easy choice for me.


It was always Torrie > Lita > Stacy > Trish for me.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Torrie Wilson is the most beautiful woman in ALL of entertainment.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Raylan Givens said:


> Have always been a Torrie guy and never was much into Trish so easy choice for me.
> 
> 
> It was always Torrie > Lita > Stacy > Trish for me.


Trish overrated by wrestling fans


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Trish overrated by wrestling fans


Yawn....you're so predictable.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Foreveryoung87 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Trish overrated by wrestling fans
> ...


Yawn so are you


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

They both so fine. I cant pick. :cry


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Torrie in her prime is pretty tough to beat, definitely hotter than Trish imo


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Yawn so are you


Lmfao sure.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Has there ever been a more unrealistic storyline than Shane Douglas not being able to get it up for Torrie? How do you even come up with shit like that?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Foreveryoung87 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn so are you
> ...


Definitely


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

It depends on if you are talking about now or back when they were in the WWE. If we are talking about when they where in the WWE then Trish Stratus for sure but if we are talking now I would have to say Torrie Wilson but only by a little.


----------



## Tony Soprano (Feb 4, 2015)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

The 2 hottest women in wrestling history (along with Tiffany, she was/is so fine, underrated as all hell).

Have to go with Torrie though, she was absolutely perfect in her prime, 10/10 in every way possible.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

-SAW- said:


>


Molly Holly:mark:


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> -SAW- said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Haha I see what you did there


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KC Armstrong said:


> Has there ever been a more unrealistic storyline than Shane Douglas not being able to get it up for Torrie? How do you even come up with shit like that?


Be Vince Russo


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Molly Holly:mark:


I do love me some Molly :homer


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Neither. But if I gotta pick, I'll pick Trish. The face and body do little for me. The voice and persona sells it.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Torrie


----------



## LaSombra (Feb 15, 2015)

why not both?
they still make me hard


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Torrie for me.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Torrie and its not even close.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Torrie still looks like a million bucks.


----------

